# What is the best way to get noticed?



## ifoundnemo (Dec 30, 2014)

Successful photographers: what is the best way to get your photos noticed? I've been posting my photos up on websites such as National Geographic and 500px. What are some tips to get noticed?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 30, 2014)

What is your background in photography? Experience, equipment, etc. It's hard to give you a real answer without also seeing some of your images.  I'm guessing that if you're asking the question, you don't have much experience yet.

I could use the easy answer on how to get noticed. Run naked down the street yelling, "I own a camera"

Adding images to 500px, they would also have to be exceptional as they have over 50,000,000 images on file. I don't know much about either site you mentioned, only what I read, I can only assume that National Geo is much the same, millions of images.


----------



## paigew (Dec 30, 2014)

There are lots of great photographers that are not well known. One thing that could help being "noticed" is to create relationships with others in the biz. Make friends, support each other, grow together. SHARE YOU WORK!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2014)

It would also help to know who you would like to get noticed by.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2014)

Most photographers that get 'noticed' spend *years* making high high quality photographs, doing self-promotion, and self advertising before getting noticed.
In other words you have to market yourself to those you want to 'notice' you.

If you aspire to be a freelance photographer for National Geographic -



> *How can I be a photographer for National Geographic?*





> We are often asked by aspiring photojournalists for advice about entering this highly competitive field.
> 
> National Geographic photographers have college degrees in a variety of disciplines. Most did not major in photography, but all took photo courses. The most common majors have been journalism, anthropology, sociology or psychology, fine arts, and sciences. Our editors and photographers agree that it is important to complete a degree in a discipline other than photography. Freelancers usually come to us with at least five years of photojournalism experience or with specializations such as wildlife, underwater, nature, or aerial photography. We seek balance and an eclectic blend of interests, abilities, and photographic styles in the freelancers we hire.


----------



## ifoundnemo (Dec 30, 2014)

What do you mean by self promotion and self advertising? Would that be making a social media account such as Instagram, or more something like sending photos to various websites/magazines?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2014)

Stand in the street naked with your portfolio and you will get noticed


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

"It's not what you know, but who you know"


----------



## sashbar (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you really need to post some of your very best work here, at least a couple of images.  You may get a much better advice. The thing is at a certain stage it is wiser to stay UNnoticed.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2014)

ifoundnemo said:


> What do you mean by self promotion and self advertising? Would that be making a social media account such as Instagram, or more something like sending photos to various websites/magazines?



WHO, exactly, would you like to get noticed by?

Perhaps you should contact those people.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2014)

ifoundnemo said:


> What do you mean by self promotion and self advertising? Would that be making a social media account such as Instagram, or more something like sending photos to various websites/magazines?


All of the above.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 30, 2014)

Another way to get your name out there and noticed, check with local cafes, gift shops and craft barns in your area that display the works of local artists in the area. Show them a portfolio of some of your images and see if they would be willing to hang one or two of your images. That's what I did.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 30, 2014)

The key questions are:  WHO do you want to be noticed by, WHY do you want them to notice you, and WHAT do you do if/when you succeed in getting their attention?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> Another way to get your name out there and noticed, check with local cafes, gift shops and craft barns in your area that display the works of local artists in the area. Show them a portfolio of some of your images and see if they would be willing to hang one or two of your images. That's what I did.


How has this worked out for you?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 30, 2014)

> How has this worked out for you?



Not too badly. I'm lucky in that I live in an area where there are lots of shops and cafes that display local artists and I've sold several photos and I have repeat buyers. When Someplace displays one or more of my photos I of course leave business cards at the site. I don't consider myself to actually be a business however, since I only sell the odd piece like an artist who sells a painting now and again. I also donate prints in the form of note cards with contact info on the backs of them, to the local cancer center for their gift basket auctions. Proceeds go to the charity, "Relay for Life".  Its enough for me and it helps people to learn of my work, which is all I'm really interested in.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Interesting! I might have to try this out...


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup often the most popular isn't the best quality product but the best quality marketing. Taylor Swift is terrible but she is easy on the eyes and has a great marketing team behind her to push her "music" to the masses. I could name you a dozen musicians who have 100x the talent but look like back end of a goat. 

Sadly at the end of the day talent is down the list compared to marketability.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 1, 2015)

why would you WANT to be noticed?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 1, 2015)

Well apparently naked Yoga seems to be gaining in popularity.


----------

